# How Russians did win the war......



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a look at this guys...

Jak Rosjanom uda?o si? wygra? II wojn? ?wiatow?? - Joe Monster


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2009)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2009)

This is Spit5's find...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

Hilarious and with Wildcat, brilliant!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice! Good find, guys! "Hasta la vista, Adolf!"


----------



## Heinz (Sep 5, 2009)

!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 5, 2009)

very cool


----------



## muller (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the shot with the dog chewing the arm


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice one Wojtek!


----------



## A4K (Sep 5, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2009)

Brilliant! I'm still giggling!!!


----------



## spit5 (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent!


----------

